# Mobile Bay LPGA Classic



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a brief one week break, the LPGA resumes its schedule this week with the playing of the Mobile Bay LPGA Classic. This will be the first of four consecutive weeks that the LPGA will be staging a tournament.

This will be tournament #10 of 28 on this year's schedule.

Here are the key details:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mobile Bay LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 days are now available at the above link.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the first round: 

1 Eun-Hee Ji -7 F 
1 Lexi Thompson -7 F 
3 Jessica Korda -6 F 
4 Mina Harigae -5 F 
4 Thidapa Suwannapura -5 F 
4 Hee Young Park -5 F 
4 Chella Choi -5 F 
4 Dewi Claire Schreefel -5 F 
4 Jennifer Johnson -5 F 
4 Nicole Castrale -5 F 
11 Hee Kyung Seo -4 F 
11 Nicole Jeray -4 F 
11 Sandra Gal -4 F 
11 Vicky Hurst -4 F 
11 Marcy Hart -4 F 
11 Beatriz Recari -4 F 
11 Dori Carter -4 F 
11 Lauren Doughtie -4 F 
11 Amelia Lewis -4 F 

For the full leaderboard and live results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mobile Bay LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the 2nd round leaders: 

1 Jessica Korda -13 F 
2 Karrie Webb -12 F 
3 Chella Choi -11 F 
4 Sydnee Michaels -10 F 
4 Pornanong Phatlum -10 F 
4 Thidapa Suwannapura -10 F 
7 Azahara Munoz -9 F 
7 Ariya Jutanugarn -9 F 
7 Mina Harigae -9 F 
7 Lexi Thompson -9 F 
11 Becky Morgan -8 F 
11 Paz Echeverria -8 F 
11 Hee Kyung Seo -8 F 
11 Nicole Castrale -8 F 
15 Jin Young Pak -7 F 
15 Kim Welch -7 F 
15 Mariajo Uribe -7 F 
15 Lisa McCloskey -7 F 
15 Jennifer Johnson -7 F 
15 Eun-Hee Ji -7 F 

For the complete Leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mobile Bay LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the third round: 

1 Chella Choi -17 F 
2 Anna Nordqvist -16 F 
2 Jessica Korda -16 F 
4 Karrie Webb -15 F 
5 Jennifer Johnson -14 F 
6 Stacy Lewis -13 F 
6 Sydnee Michaels -13 F 
8 Eun-Hee Ji -12 F 
8 Nicole Castrale -12 F 
8 Ariya Jutanugarn -12 F 
8 Lexi Thompson -12 F 
12 Mariajo Uribe -11 F 
12 Pornanong Phatlum -11 F 
14 Meena Lee -10 F 
14 Julieta Granada -10 F 
14 Jiyai Shin -10 F 
14 Beatriz Recari -10 F 
14 Hee Young Park -10 F 
14 Hee Kyung Seo -10 F 
14 Thidapa Suwannapura -10 F 

For full results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mobile Bay LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1 Jennifer Johnson -21 F 
2 Pornanong Phatlum -20 F 
2 Jessica Korda -20 F 
4 Jiyai Shin -19 F 
4 Ariya Jutanugarn -19 F 
4 Karrie Webb -19 F 
4 Anna Nordqvist -19 F 
4 Chella Choi -19 F 
9 Stacy Lewis -18 F 
10 Hee Kyung Seo -17 F 
10 Lexi Thompson -17 F 
12 Beatriz Recari -16 F 
13 Mo Martin -14 F 
13 Azahara Munoz -14 F 
13 Thidapa Suwannapura -14 F 
13 Mariajo Uribe -14 F 
13 Eun-Hee Ji -14 F 
13 Sydnee Michaels -14 F 
19 Lisa McCloskey -13 F 

For the complete results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mobile Bay LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

